# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] διάφορα (παλιά) ηλεκτρονικά όργανα μετρήσεων

## haris_216

Παλιά ηλεκτρονικά όργανα μετρήσεων. Σε καλή αισθητική κατάσταση  αλλά  άγνωστη λειτουργική καθώς δεν ασχολήθηκα ποτέ (τα είχα για...ντεκόρ σε ράφι/βιτρίνα εξαιτίας του ψώνιου μου με τα παλιά).

Πρόκειται για:

1) UNI 10. Γερμανικό της 10ετίας του '70. Με βακελιτικό case και ένα από  τα αγαπημένα μου. Μοναδικό του αισθητικό πρόβλημα ότι στην πίσω πλευρά  (κάτω δεξιά) έχει ένα σπάσιμο (ίσως κάποιος πήγε να το ανοίξει και το έκανε άτσαλα)

2) Supertester 680 R. Σε καλή αισθητική κατάσταση και με τα original  καλώδιά του τα οποία είναι...χάλια (για λόγους αυθεντικότητας δεν μπήκα  ποτέ στο τριπάκι να τα αντικαταστήσω

3) Ρώσικο πολύμετρο 43104. Με όλα του τα τζέρτζελα και στο (ταλαιπωρημένο) κουτί του.

Όλα τα παραπάνω δίνονται 20 ευρώ το καθένα. Αν κάποιος, έχοντας το ψώνιο το δικό μου, τα θέλει όλα, τότε 40 ευρώ όλα μαζί

Μόνο παραλαβή από Νέα Σμύρνη

----------

